# Tips for faster/better hill climbing



## Wigbank (3 Sep 2013)

Getting pretty p'eed off with being the "fat kid at the back" when it comes to hills. Any training tips or techniques anyone can pass on?

My speed on the flats is pretty good, and I have grape fruit sized balls when it comes to descending, just climbing is a massive weakness of mine!


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2013)

Lose weight.

Next..........


----------



## Wigbank (3 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Lose weight.
> 
> Next..........



Lol, I'm doing my best there. Still a bit to go but it's dropping off


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2013)

Climbing speed is 99% down to power-to-weight ratio. Rob3rt has covered weight, but I would suggest also increasing your power! 

How to increase power? I would just suggest riding your bike a lot, making some hard efforts now and then, allowing some time off the bike for recovery, and sticking at it for long enough to notice the improvements.

To give you an example timescale - I lost about 4 stone in weight and transformed my climbing in 1 year, in which I cycled 5,000-6,000 hilly miles.

(I messed it all up again later by not sticking at it.)


----------



## Born2die (3 Sep 2013)

Are you using clipless? I only ask as when I'm really struggling with a hill the ability to pull up on the upstroke is a godsend


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2013)

Chop your brake blocks in half and drill holes in your saddle!


----------



## Wigbank (3 Sep 2013)

Born2die said:


> Are you using clipless? I only ask as when I'm really struggling with a hill the ability to pull up on the upstroke is a godsend


Yeah, SPD's


----------



## Wigbank (3 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Chop your brake blocks in half and drill holes in your saddle!


I lolled


----------



## Born2die (3 Sep 2013)

Wigbank said:


> Yeah, SPD's


I'm always worried one day I will pull up and rip out  . All ican advise then is hills hills hills and more hills


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2013)

Just keep cycling those hills, that's all you need to do.


----------



## Biker Joe (3 Sep 2013)

Ride the hills then ride the hills and when you've done that.................................................ride the hills.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2013)

Do I dare start the classic CC "do you need to ride hills to be good at riding hills?" debate.................

You can probably guess which side of that debate I am on!


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Sep 2013)

Ride the local hill and time yourself at full effort.
Ride all Winter on a heavier bike with mudguards etc. Regular riding and plenty of climbing.
Go back in the Spring and ride the same local hill at full effort.
Go home and celebrate your new PB and improved fitness.

That - and continue to try and drop a little weight, as already mentioned.
Improved fitness and the ability to output more power will also be KEY to this.
I am climbing as fast as I was last Summer, in some cases a bit faster and I am about 1.5 stones heavier than this time last year. I can only put it down to improved fitness, gained by doing the first two points in my list and a bunch of other stuff, like trying hard when you're on rides... don't get caught into the gentle pootle all the time way of thinking or you will simply not improve as much as you could, if at all.


----------



## Milzy (3 Sep 2013)

EPO


----------



## line71 (3 Sep 2013)

Start doing some running,dont just concentrate on improving fitness on your bike,its a long drawn out process losing weight simply cycling unless you are doing miles of hills everyday
You will immedietley gauge your real fitness when you try and run up the road which cycling can never do,i doubt many cyclists could manage even a couple of miles jogging without becoming completely knackered,the strength you gain through a running regime coupled with hill climbing on your bike gives you a holistic fitness and is far better than just solely cycling
Try and do a few miles running a week to complement your cycling,running is way more effective in losing weight than cycling and as the weight drops off your hill climbing will improve


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Sep 2013)

Climb some hills then when you have done that climb some more hills and repeat ............... after a while you will be able to go up said hills in a higher gear and you will be fitter


----------



## Wayne Tully (3 Sep 2013)

line71 said:


> Start doing some running,dont just concentrate on improving fitness on your bike,its a long drawn out process losing weight simply cycling unless you are doing miles of hills everyday
> You will immedietley gauge your real fitness when you try and run up the road which cycling can never do,i doubt many cyclists could manage even a couple of miles jogging without becoming completely knackered,the strength you gain through a running regime coupled with hill climbing on your bike gives you a holistic fitness and is far better than just solely cycling
> Try and do a few miles running a week to complement your cycling,running is way more effective in losing weight than cycling and as the weight drops off your hill climbing will improve




This is true, I'm a runner first and a cyclist second, I have found since I have been on the bike my running is quicker, they defiantly compliment each other.


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Sep 2013)

All of the above. Plus if you've got a triple, change it for a compact or avoid using the granny gear.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2013)

_"What doesn't kill me, makes me stronger!"_ 


Load of old b*llocks that - my last forum ride to Otley nearly killed me, and I haven't been strong since! 




Flying Dodo said:


> All of the above. Plus if you've got a triple, change it for a compact or avoid using the granny gear.


Do you have many steep climbs near Luton!


----------



## RAYMOND (3 Sep 2013)

Before you get to the hill get the bike in a low gear but keep the legs going at a steady cadence.
Don't wait until your half way up the hill to change gear.
The hill will be easier to get up,you just won't get up quick.But over time you can up it 1 gear until your upto speed.
But as most say practise practise practise.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


>



Which is your favourite ?


----------



## bozmandb9 (3 Sep 2013)

Wayne Tully said:


> This is true, I'm a runner first and a cyclist second, I have found since I have been on the bike my running is quicker, they defiantly compliment each other.


I'm a sprinter, and I've found that I've become slower since starting cycling, think I'm improving fitness, but losing strength/ fast twitch muscle!


----------



## Milzy (3 Sep 2013)

bozmandb9 said:


> I'm a sprinter, and I've found that I've become slower since starting cycling, think I'm improving fitness, but losing strength/ fast twitch muscle!


I'm an all rounder with a sprint finish. I've noticed running helps my cycling but not the other way around. Long rides really take the turn over out of my legs even if I'm feeling good.


----------



## Wayne Tully (3 Sep 2013)

bozmandb9 said:


> I'm a sprinter, and I've found that I've become slower since starting cycling, think I'm improving fitness, but losing strength/ fast twitch muscle!




I'm long distance. You'd think all exercise would help not hinder. Strange


----------



## Winnershsaint (3 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> _"What doesn't kill me, makes me stronger!"_
> 
> 
> Load of old b*llocks that - my last forum ride to Otley nearly killed me, and I haven't been strong since!
> ...


Had to take some of my daughter's Spanish friends back to Luton Airport last week, Terrain seemed to be like a lot like High Wycombe to me, so possibly yes. Chalk downland you see. Usually convex in profile so very steep at bottom getting more gentle towards top. A good example is the Windmill climb out of Fingest in the Hambleden valley 
Or these two I came across in Dorset this weekend.


----------



## Winnershsaint (3 Sep 2013)

Btw only last two are in Dorset, two others are in the Chilterns. I lost my small chain ring after 15 miles and went up the last two on a very noisy 50-27 gear. Do-able, not pleasant, and most of time stood up, but bizarrely distancing those in inner ring in most cases.
This gave me a totally different perspective on climbs. Don't go too low a gear too early.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Which is your favourite ?


The Horsehold climb at the bottom of the map is a road to nowhere. Well, it goes to the Hamlet of Horsehold, and on to a few cottages and farms, but then you have to turn round and come back down unless you are on a mountain bike. TBH, I don't think I have ever done it on a road bike, and it is many years since I did it on my MTB. I'll give it another go when I am well enough.

The climb of Birchcliffe on the lower right of the map is pretty tough. I used to get a lift from a man who lived 3/4 of the way up it and one day on the drive to work he commented that he had never seen a cyclist manage to ride up past his cottage - they were always walking their bikes. I couldn't let that one go, so when he dropped me home that evening, I got on my bike, rode up it, and I made sure to give him a wave as I rode past his window! 

The upper climb on the right goes up the first part of Birchcliffe Road, and then goes off to the left up Sandy Gate. I find that easier because there is some low gradient road between the steep ramps.

The toughest one is the climb on the left - Church Lane a.k.a Mytholm Steeps. If you search my old posts for "Mytholm Steeps", you will find a link to a slideshow of the Steeps climb which I created after walking up it with my camera. I have made it up the climb every time on my mountain bike, but even with a triple on my road bike, the score is only something like Colin 3 - Steeps 3!

I really want to get fit again and try these brutish climbs which I avoided when I was 16.5 stone. I'm under 14 stone now but I haven't got the fitness yet to have a go.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2013)

I have a lot of sympathy with the OP. I recently joined a new club and have been getting on fine till one club run was +5,000 climbing over about 50 miles. By the 3,000 foot point I was totally knackered and people were waiting for me. That's never happened before and I felt very embarrassed. 

My problem I think is the combination of higher average speed and more climbing as I can climb all the hills we tackled individually but not joined up! The average speed of most club runs is 16-17 with much of the ride at 19+. I know this is out of my comfort zone and want the challenge. Plus if I go out on my own I might climb 2-3 hills and feel "that was OK" when I should have done more till it wasn't OK!

So I've resolved to beat this. I've planned two short routes of 25 and 30 miles which include a combination of the local climbs - some short and sharp, others just a long grind. Doing each route once a week. The two routes link up easily. Once I can get round these individually pain free I will link them together and so on. I've concluded to get better I have to get home "feeling" the effort but not completely wiped out. 

I'm also targeting my gearing and trying to complete each climb with at least three gears to spare. The theory being when I need it out with the club I'll have something in reserve.

Any observations would be welcome.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2013)

It really is riding hills and then riding more hills. I hated them, don't particularly like them now but they are getting easier.

If i can get two rides in at the weekend i try to make one of the rides hillier than the other just to concentrate on doing them. I have to pace myself carefully as my aim is to get up it not speed up it, well not yet anyway.

Since my bike fit things improved dramatically and have kept on doing so.Keep riding them


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Sep 2013)

Bah.... I am just going to come out with it. You need never go near a hill to get good at riding hills.

Decrease weight, increase sustainable power through any means available.

Do that and you will beat 90% of the technique and "ride hills" crowd up the hills. Some might call it ironic!


----------



## martint235 (4 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> _"What doesn't kill me, makes me stronger!"_
> 
> 
> Load of old b*llocks that - my last forum ride to Otley nearly killed me, and I haven't been strong since!


 I always thought it was "What doesn't kill me leaves me maimed and dribbling into my beard in a wheelchair"?


----------



## bozmandb9 (4 Sep 2013)

PaulSB said:


> I'm also targeting my gearing and trying to complete each climb with at least three gears to spare. The theory being when I need it out with the club I'll have something in reserve.
> 
> Any observations would be welcome.



Before I comment, I must say I'm a newbie, so please feel free to disregard, but I do compete as a track athlete (and coach) so same principles should apply. 

My thought was, you should use gears the same in training as you would do on a club run. In training, its an important principle that you never condition your body to operate at sub optimal levels, since the 'memory effect' will then work against you. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Wayne Tully (4 Sep 2013)

I find doing hills on my MTB makes them a lot easier when I then go on club rides on my road bike.


----------



## robjh (4 Sep 2013)

A mate of mine was told by a sports trainer that, in the absence of enough hills to practise on, he should just ride in a higher than normal gear.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Sep 2013)

robjh What you friend told you is essentially correct.

If we assume you want to go up the hills fast,

Long gradual hills = threshold work
Short sharp hills = VO2 max work

Both can be undertaken on the flat or on a turbo trainer. Ideally you would do a combination of both especially as you get faster and are spending less time ascending as no hills in the UK that I know of are long enough that you would have to ride them at threshold, there will always be a fairly large contribution of VO2 max.

If all you care about it getting up them, then an easy gear and good aerobic fitness will see you right. This again can be built on the flat or indoors!

Technique etc will play a part in the end game, as will the psychological aspect of knowing you can ride up hill, but ultimatelly, the engine is what gets you up hill and 95% of the effort should be on developing the engine and reducing excess weight.


----------



## michaelcycle (4 Sep 2013)

^^^ Good post Rob3rt.

Ultimately, I think this depends on the individual's preferences. I think a lot of people simply prefer getting on their bike and riding then following a structured programme. However, over time this will achieve the same result generally - they will improve their VO2 max by doing some hill repeats on short, sharp climbs on a rolling terrain rather than intervals on a trainer (or Tabata protocol if they are particularly fit), they will improve general aerobic and respiratory conditioning by doing some longer hills at a steady cadence so they don't go anaerobic for too long and produce painful levels of lactic acid.

In absolute efficiency terms (time investment compared to results) a structured programme will probably get you the similar result quicker though. However for many people introducing that level of detail takes away from the pleasure and freedom of cycling.

Horses for courses innit?


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Sep 2013)

The point I am making really is that it is the type of training/riding that matters most, not the terrain on which you perform that training, i.e. you need not go anywhere near a hill to develop the fitness required to go up hills fast.

Quite frankly, I don't think the OP should be thinking about high intensity interval training at all at this stage, it is a case of needing to ride the bike more IMO. High intensity work could do more harm than good.


----------



## michaelcycle (4 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The point I am making really is that it is the type of training/riding that matters most, not the terrain on which you perform that training, i.e. you need not go anywhere near a hill to develop the fitness required to go up hills fast.
> 
> Quite frankly, I don't think the OP should be thinking about high intensity interval training at all at this stage, it is a case of needing to ride the bike more IMO. High intensity work could do more harm than good.



Yes, that is undeniably true. You don't need to go anywhere near a hill to develop the fitness necessary to climb well.

I agree about HIIT probably not being suitable for the OP as well. Having said a lot of people say they are doing HIIT when in fact they are doing regular intervals which should be fine.


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2013)

Wigbank said:


> Getting pretty p'eed off with being the "fat kid at the back" when it comes to hills. Any training tips or techniques anyone can pass on?
> 
> My speed on the flats is pretty good, and I have grape fruit sized balls when it comes to descending, just climbing is a massive weakness of mine!


 
There's no Magic Pill when it comes to hills; clipless pedals/ lighter bike may help but the only real answer is practice on hills and through that increasing your power to weight ratio.

Edit FWIW my weakness is rapid acceleration (changes in pace) on the flat into a headwind; I really need to practice that more a turbo/rollers doesnt really replicate that for me.


----------



## Wigbank (4 Sep 2013)

Interesting reading so far, it seems I have opened a can of potential worms, that's made for a good discussion.

I've got I good 30 mile ride planned tomorrow that has a few climbs on, nothing major but will be a good time to try some of your theory's out.


----------



## Wayne Tully (4 Sep 2013)

Wigbank said:


> Interesting reading so far, it seems I have opened a can of potential worms, that's made for a good discussion.
> .




Everyone has there own ways, remember though, it never gets easier you just get faster.


----------



## Milzy (4 Sep 2013)

So a 15 stone cyclist who has got huge piston legs says to me ''I could generate more watts than you.'' ''Chris Hoy is 14 stone & blah blah.'' Then I reply with well my power to weight ratio is better than yours & so is my aerobic capacity. ''Owned''. 

Too many people want the all the hills skills without putting in the effort IMO.


----------



## Wayne Tully (4 Sep 2013)

It's not a dick measuring contest, the guy just want's some advice.


----------



## Peteaud (4 Sep 2013)




----------



## Wayne Tully (4 Sep 2013)

Peteaud said:


>




I assume you are referring to my misplaced apostrophe.


----------



## Peteaud (4 Sep 2013)

Wayne Tully said:


> I assume you are referring to my misplaced apostrophe.



Nope.


----------



## Born2die (4 Sep 2013)

It's all hills by me. Even though I didn't get out of the area today within 12 miles I had 5 tough climbs I'm now sat as I can't stand


----------



## ayceejay (4 Sep 2013)

I have made a study of guys pushing a wheelbarrow and my thesis report may be of some help here.
When approaching a rise in the ground or pushing up a ramp most pushers will go fast at the approach which invariably slows them the instant they hit the ramp proper, on the other hand more experienced pushers maintain a steady speed and engage the bigger muscles in their legs and lean forward slightly.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Sep 2013)

ayceejay said:


> I have made a study of guys pushing a wheelbarrow and my thesis report may be of some help here.
> When approaching a rise in the ground or pushing up a ramp most pushers will go fast at the approach which invariably slows them the instant they hit the ramp proper, on the other hand more experienced pushers maintain a steady speed and engage the bigger muscles in their legs and lean forward slightly.


 That depends on how big the ramp is.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Sep 2013)

What was in the wheelbarrows?


----------



## Peteaud (4 Sep 2013)

Did they have balloon tyres or plastic ball ones.

Was the tyre pressure correct?


----------



## ayceejay (4 Sep 2013)

See what I mean? The last three posts have proved the similarities. How big is the hill, how heavy is the rider and is the equipment suitable?


----------



## Wigbank (5 Sep 2013)

Wayne Tully said:


> It's not a dick measuring contest, the guy just want's some advice.


If it helps, I'd back myself in a drinking contest


----------



## Wigbank (5 Sep 2013)

On a serious note though, went out or a 20 mile ride tonight that had some uphill sections, I made a conscious effort NOT to use my lowest gear and it worked all bar one hill (that's pretty steep anyway)

All in all, it felt pretty good and also made a conscious effort to push down on every pedal stroke rather than go through the motions as it were


----------



## Dusty Bin (5 Sep 2013)

Wigbank said:


> made a conscious effort to push down on every pedal stroke rather than go through the motions as it were



Also known as 'riding harder' - which is always good


----------



## Winnershsaint (6 Sep 2013)

There are a lot of valid suggestions within these replies.This may not add anything in the way of advice as it is a personal perspective, but I have found that there are certain climbs that before I have started up them I am actually intimidated by. Can't explain it other than having bad experiences perhaps when less fit/heavier and less experienced. The response is one of dread prior to the climb followed by blind panic and reverting to the lowest gear possible way before I perhaps need to when on it, resulting in another bad climb etc. etc... It goes round and round, suggesting that all being equal a fair bit about climbing is in the head as well as the legs. I'm no amateur psychologist, just telling it how it is for me.


----------



## PK99 (6 Sep 2013)

Winnershsaint said:


> There are a lot of valid suggestions within these replies.This may not add anything in the way of advice as it is a personal perspective, but I have found that there are certain climbs that before I have started up them I am actually intimidated by. Can't explain it other than having bad experiences perhaps when less fit/heavier and less experienced. The response is one of dread prior to the climb followed by blind panic and reverting to the lowest gear possible way before I perhaps need to when on it, resulting in another bad climb etc. etc... It goes round and round, suggesting that all being equal a fair bit about climbing is in the head as well as the legs. I'm no amateur psychologist, just telling it how it is for me.



I always use Ditchling Beacon to illustrate that point - it has a fearsome reputation but is in fact pretty straight forward if you treat it as 7 short steep hills linked by less steep sections* and just keep a steady/consistent pace/effort and avoid speeding up the less steep sections, using them instead for recovery. Much more of a mental challenge than a physical one.

* Which used to be flat in the days of horse drawn carts, as rest areas for the horses, graded to a slope when cars came along.


----------



## Kies (6 Sep 2013)

Ditchling is the only hill I have ever walked up. But I was carrying a heavy lock and a rucksack full of crap on the recent fnrttc.
Doing more hill training in prep for the next time Ditchling and I meet.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2013)

If you are having to walk up hills like Ditchling Beacon, then you simply do not have low enough gears for your current state of fitness. 

Riding quickly uphill does involve significant fitness, but just getting up hills doesn't, as long as you are willing to gear down, spin, and take your time.

Ok, at extreme gradients above (say) 20%, things do get difficult, but 10% should be doable for anybody who doesn't have health problems, but does have sensible gears.


----------



## Mickthemove (6 Sep 2013)

As ColinJ says, make sure you have gears that are manageable with your state of fitness. As you get fitter/lighter etc, you will find you do not need the big cog as much.

At 19st on an 11-25 i found it near or nigh impossible on proper hills whereas now at 16 and a half stone on an 11-28 i actively look for the next hill to climb !


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Sep 2013)

It's funny how people dismiss the Beacon but it can be tough, especially if you have never ridden it before. Even spinning up hills that are 10% in a low gear is going to knacker out a lot of folks...


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> It's funny how people dismiss the Beacon but it can be tough, especially if you have never ridden it before. Even spinning up hills that are 10% in a low gear is going to knacker out a lot of folks...


I'm not saying 10% is easy - that kind of gradient has been a grovel for me since I lost my fitness after 2006. I'm just saying that I learned that I needed to lower my gearing, and be prepared to grovel, so I _did_!


----------



## Peteaud (6 Sep 2013)

My problem on hills is :-

1) I convince myself i cant get up it.
2) I have a stupid technique of standing up and trying to hoof it
3) My lungs are crap, as are my legs 

My gearing is compact 11-28 and although I am getting better i still walk up them.

However, round these parts (The Blackdown Hills) we do have a few killers including a 25% and quite a few 20%


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Sep 2013)

Colin does have a very good point, with appropriate gearing going up hills around 10% gradients at a "get to the top" pace should be manageable for almost anyone on a bike the problem is, that generally the people with the lower levels of fitness are those who are not experienced and thus don't know what the appropriate gearing is.

It is when you decide you want to get to the top as fast as possible when you start to really hurt. But again it is not much different to any other hard effort of similar duration. Riding for 20 mins at threshold on the flat is the same as 20 mins at threshold up a hill, similarly for 3 mins at VO2 max!


----------



## Peteaud (6 Sep 2013)

Most roadbikes (compact) now come with a 11-28 Cassette, in your opinion (no i am not being funny) is that ok for most or are the bike manufacturers having a bit of a laugh?

I had a go on a double the other week, great bike but there was no way i would ever get up some of my local "moderate" hills.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2013)

To put some numbers on it ... (using Bike Calculator)

If you weigh 13 stone and your bike weighs 18 pounds, there is no wind, you are riding on the hoods and have properly inflated clincher tyres, then you would have to be able to generate about 106 Watts to cycle at 15 mph. Most people can ride at 15 mph in still conditions on a level road for at least 15 minutes.

Now plug 106 Watts into the same calculator with the gradient set to 10% and you get about 2.4 mph. That is a grovelling speed, sure enough, but it is possible to ride that slowly without falling off. (I know - I do it!)

If you try doing 2.4 mph in a 39/25 gear, your cadence would be uncomfortably low - just below 20 rpm. You could struggle to get the cranks through the dead spots in the pedal stroke, so ideally you need a much lower gear.

You definitely have the power to ride up the hill, if you go slowly enough, and in a low enough gear to get the cranks round.

Using those figures - it would take about 25 minutes to grovel up the Beacon!


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Sep 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Most roadbikes (compact) now come with a 11-28 Cassette, in your opinion (no i am not being funny) is that ok for most or are the bike manufacturers having a bit of a laugh?
> 
> I had a go on a double the other week, great bike but there was no way i would ever get up some of my local "moderate" hills.



I would have thought so, my bike came with a 34:25 easiest gearing combo when I bought it (I no longer have this combo as only the frame, seatpost clamp and stem remains of that bike, lol) and I have never walked up a hill, I would imagine with the growing popularity of cycling and the range of abilities that comes with that a 34:28 should be okay for 80% of them.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (6 Sep 2013)

Not sure if this is true but I watched a youtube video a couple of days ago and the guy said take short breaths in and try and breath heavily out as your body is stretched and creates gasses which affect your breathing. Not tried it myself but will do.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Sep 2013)

For me it is easier to get to my limit on a hill than on the flat. In theory they are both equal ways of training and the end goal is the same to improve your power to weight, but I find it harder to maintain a high power output on the flat. I am not disciplined enough and I suspect a lot of riders are similar. On the flat you can coast for a bit on a hill you can't because you will grind to a halt and fall off. I am not talking clinical intervals on a turbo or long flat road, just general riding at a decent speed. So although yes you can improve the biggest single element of riding hills without going near a hill, there are merits in riding hills as well. It is also rather satisfying to conquer a beast of a hill or see your pb tumble on your favourite climb.


----------



## lukesdad (9 Sep 2013)

You dont have to ride hills to get better at them,on the other hand If you want to be the best you can at hills unfortunately you do.


----------



## Dusty Bin (9 Sep 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Not sure if this is true but I watched a youtube video a couple of days ago and the guy said take short breaths in and try and breath heavily out as your body is stretched and creates gasses which affect your breathing. Not tried it myself but will do.



Deliberately trying to restrict the amount of oxygen you inhale does not sound like a particularly good idea...


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Sep 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Deliberately trying to restrict the amount of oxygen you inhale does not sound like a particularly good idea...



Actually, there is some substance to the point made, it is not about restricting the intake of oxygen, but about exhaling as much waste product as possible in order to utilise the oxygen you breath in more effectively.

That said, I just gasp and pant like a maniac and let the body take care of itself!


----------



## Dusty Bin (9 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Actually, there is some substance to the point made, it is not about restricting the intake of oxygen, but about exhaling as much waste product as possible in order to utilise the oxygen you breath in more effectively.



That makes sense, but that's not quite what was said...or at least that's not how it read to me...


----------

